# I wonder how long I've had Hashi?



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

The more I read about Hashi the more I wonder how long I've had it. Did my type 1 cause my Hashi's or did my Hashi's cause my diabetes? Have I had it since I was a kid . Lots of history and rambling. I hate going to the doctor. PERIOD.

Since I was a kid I never had periods but maybe once every few years and I had horrible leg and muscle pain. I was never overweight at all (4 ft 10 and 110 at my heaviest), so the messed up periods were just chalked up to being young and just not regulated yet. They leg pains were diagnosed as Osgood-Schlatter disease. My doc actually wanted to amputate both legs above the knees because I wasn't getting better. (I got up out of the wheelchair walked out and left my mother there. I was about 13 at the time. ) I never went back. With the invention of the internet and web-md I looked up Osgood-Schlatter disease. There was no way in hell I had it. The only sport I did was swimming. I've hated doctors every since. I only liked my fertility specialist and maternal fetal specialist since then. I have to be REALLY sick to go to a doctor.

I am an adult onset type 1 diabetic (31 yrs old when diagnosed). Diagnosed 10 months after my second child was born. Zero doctors ever believe me. Just to be ornery I never show them my past blood work and they run the same test (C-Pep/ Insulin) just so that they can prove to me I am wrong. I love when the results come in. At the time I was diagnosed the rule was that type 1 just didn't happen to adults. At least that is what this new just started his practice Endo said. I was in DKA at the time and actually had to beg him to check my glucose level even though I presented with typical DKA symptoms. He diagnosed me with Type 2 and sent me home with metformin and insulin and said come back in 2 months. No blood tests run. I really hated doctors after this

I got a new Endo and told her I wanted to get pg again. She gave me a year to do it. We decided to try without fertility treatments. If it happened then it happened. When I walked into my Endo's office happy as can be because I conceived and DID NOT have fertility treatments (12 pgs 3 live kids over 12 years) her first words to me were "when are you having the abortion". I walked out and never went to another doctor. (except my ob and fetal specialist,) until last year after my mom died. I had pneumonia. That doc didn't believe me about being Type 1 either but he only treated the pneumonia and sent me on my way) My maternal-fetal specialist for my son's pregnancy wondered why a normal weight person who had been low carbing had Type 2 diabetes and asked what my C-pep test results were. I told him I've never had them checked. He did and informed me that I was Type 1 not Type 2.

On to now&#8230;. I never would have gone to a doctor now (you can get insulin over the counter cheap at Walmart) but a 40+ pd portrait fell on my head and my husband insisted that I go since I would not go to the ER. Horrible pain. The PCP talked me into seeing the Endo&#8230;it took her a while. She kept me there until I made an appointment while in her office. She had her nurse take care of it (Kelsey-Seybold) too. They also made a gyn and mammo appt.. I guess they thought they should take care of it all while I was willing.

This new Endo didn't believe I was type 1 either. I didn't say anything just told him "ok but my material fetal specialist tested me 14 years ago and came back as Type 1". He still ran the test. Lol He examined me and asked if I always had such a large thyroid. Told him I never noticed and asked if that is why I always felt like I had something stuck in my throat. Got a "could be". Thanks to him and that 40+ pd portrait I'm getting treated now and waiting for my biopsy results. I don't feel any different with the meds either (25mg levo). For what I read I am pretty lucky because most docs look don't run anything but a TSH. He ran them all and the antibodies. I'm going to ask him to run a TSI at my next visit

So&#8230; I wonder if the horrible pain in the legs (now in my hips too but I am walking on my legs), messed up cycles, cystic ovaries, infertility, adrenal problems, extreme mid-day exhaustion and adult onset Type 1 was all because of undiagnosed Hashimoto's disease? It's a question I am going to ask at my next endo appt. Could I have had it all this time?

My husband is extremely grateful to that portrait that fell on my head. LOL

You don't want to hear the storey of my second child's pg and how they wanted to do a biopsy on her because they thought she was cancer. After all I was a fertility patient and had just miscarried again at 16 weeks 6 months before. I mean, why run a simple pg test for vertigo, extreme gastro problems and unexplained weight gain. I really dislike going to doctors.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If you have peripheral neuropathy "pins and needles in hands, feet and legs then chances are you've had undiagnosed hashimoto's for years.

I am suspected of having it since my teens more than 40 years ago.

I do not have diabetes...


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for reading my book. It was late, I couldn't sleep and my mind was wondering. lol

I've always had pins, needle and numbness in my legs and hips but it isn't a constant symptom. More aches, pain and stiffness when I get up from sitting. To the point that it is hard to get moving for a minute or two. I feel like an old lady until everything loosens up and I can walk normal.

Rignt now I am having a bad problem with my right arm. If I raise it (like when driving & holding the steering wheel) my fingers get the pins and needles feeling and if I do not lower and shake my hand it goes numb and hurts like heck. Sometimes to the point that my hand (especially my thumb) is useless. It also happens at night when I sleep. Then the pain is sometimes horrendous. I am scheduled for an emg on August 3rd with a follow up appt with a neurologist.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

If you had a copy of your blood work with lab ranges that would be helpful. It takes a little while for the med to kick in and after that heal. Pin, needles, are all on the menu when hypo. Also, I still get stuff if I am still too long, but then more spry than anyone half my age (in their 20s).

How long have you been on meds? Sounds to me that the arm weakness might be associated with creatine kinase levels and being really hypo. You mention other apprs, but what about your endo?


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

*Test 6/15/16 Value Range*

TSH 0.891 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 uIU/mL

TRIIODOTHYRONINE (T3) 130 ng/dL 71 - 180 ng/dL

T4,FREE(DIRECT) 1.35 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 ng/dL

THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) AB 141 IU/mL 0 - 34 IU/mL

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY <1.0 IU/mL 0.0 - 0.9 IU/mL

PTH, INTACT 23 pg/mL 15 - 65 pg/mL

VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY 27.7 ng/mL 30.0 - 100.0 ng/mL

DHEA-SULFATE 129.2 41.2 - 243.7 ug/dL

CORTISOL - AM 11.0 6.2 - 19.4 ug/dL

TESTOSTERONE, SERUM 44 8 - 48 ng/dL

FREE TESTOSTERONE(DIRECT) 2.7 0.0 - 4.2 pg/mL

INSULIN, FASTING 1.8 2.6 - 24.9 uIU/mL

C-PEPTIDE, SERUM <0.1 1.1 - 4.4 ng/mL

ALBUMIN, SERUM 4.1 3.5 - 5.5 g/dL

BUN 9 6 - 24 mg/dL

CREATININE, SERUM 0.55 0.57 - 1.00 mg/dL

EGFR IF NONAFRICN AM 111 >59 mL/min/1.73

EGFR IF AFRICN AM 128 >59 mL/min/1.73

BUN/CREATININE RATIO 16 9 - 23

SODIUM, SERUM 143 134 - 144 mmol/L

POTASSIUM, SERUM 4.5 3.5 - 5.2 mmol/L

CHLORIDE, SERUM 97 97 - 108 mmol/L

CARBON DIOXIDE, TOTAL 24 18 - 29 mmol/L

CALCIUM, SERUM 9.0 8.7 - 10.2 mg/dL

I've been on 25mcg Levothyroxin since 6/15/16 and have lost 10 pounds since starting the med.

Deb....


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Your free t4 looks close to the mark to me (upper half to 3/4 of range, and your tsh looks to be in a good place, but your vitamin d is in the basement, and that can add to feelings of fatigue and being worn down. You want that in the upper half of the range too, and some folks who are hypo take 3,4, or 5000 iu daily to get it there. Low iron or vitamin b(xx) might be in play too but they might not have tested you for that.

Looks like that you should be near your next endo appt. this disease takes time, and even after you get medicated it could take a little while for the symptoms to subside. Hopefully you've noticed a lessening of the weakness or numbness. If others have additional thoughts or opinions one I'm sure they will be by.

The longer I live with this disease, the further back I see symptoms.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

*I'm taking 10000 Vit D daily, 200 vit K & 100 Selenium. I am really hoping that my hair will start to thicken up/grow back and my thin nails will actually look like a ladies nails one day instead of paper thin and ragged.*

*The arm has lessened some but my legs and hips have no change. I am very glad that my arm is feeling a little better even though still weak. I feel no different otherwise. That may be because of the stress of waiting for my biopsy results to come in (day 7) and the stress is getting to me. The fact that they only biopsied 2 of the 8 nodules bugs me for some reason. Add that my mammo came back questionable yesterday and I'm a nervous wreck. I'm off for more breasts (bilateral yea me) imaging tomorrow.*

*After reading more and more since I posted my book&#8230;. I think that if I had had Hashi for a long time with no treatment I would be hypo by now?????? Plus my TPO is only at 146. I've seen people post their numbers in the thousands. Higher is worse right?*

*I am seriously enjoying the weight loss even if I can't explain why it is happening. *


----------

